# Avet



## duck6611 (Mar 23, 2011)

Doing a lot of research I ordered a sealine x40 yesterday excited to try it but looking into getting also an Avet MXL 5.8 or 6.4 for wading out and casting out as far as I am in the surf. Is this a good choice and what is the difference in colors or is that preference


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

no difference in colors, they are fantastic reels, should work just fine for bull reds, drum, small rays, that sort. If youre wanting a 6 ft shark or so you might consider the slightly larger lx model for line capacity/diameter. I love every avet ive ever used.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

If your gonna get a Avet, spend the extra money to get the Raptor. The 6/4 2 speed gears are a god send, and with 21# drag at strike and 31# drag at full you can turn almost anything that swims. The MXL Raptor actually has a stronger drag than a 12/0 Penn, and its not much bigger than a garcia 6500. The M/C cast works great to. It will hold 400yds of 80lb braid, but I put 300yds on mine and topped it with 50lb big game. I know they are about double the money of the standard MXL, but the first time you use it you will know why it cost more.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I have a JX MC Raptor. It is an awesome reel. There are no surf fish except maybe the largest of sharks that it can't handle.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Any AVET reel you can cast (SX, MXL, JX, LX) get the MC. It's worth the extra money to make casting so much easier. Raptor is a personal preference if you want a smaller reel with higher drag.


----------



## Dawn Patrol (Jun 7, 2014)

*Avet reels*

This is the first I'm hearing about these reels. How do they compare to the Penn squidders?

Thanks.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Dawn Patrol said:


> This is the first I'm hearing about these reels. How do they compare to the Penn squidders?
> 
> Thanks.


I'll put it this way. If someone asked me, what is the best brand of reel for surf fishing, my answer will always be Penn. That is factoring in price, ease of use, durability, longevity, and ease of maintenance. I have close to 100 Penn reels, from some old Penn Delmar's that belonged to my Grandpa,to a new Penn Conflict that I just got last week, and when they get passed on to my grand kids,I'm sure they will still be catching fish. As far as the Avet's go, I only own one, a MXL Raptor,and I've only had it a little over a year, but so far I couldn't be happier with it. Once I got the magnetic break set right, it cast's just as good as my Squidder's, and has more power than my 12/0 Senator. Now, Penn does make reels that match the performance of the Avet's, but they just don't come in all the cool colors, and as far as I know they don't make a lever drag reel with cast control, but I'm sure they will in the near future. And when they do,I'll be the first in line to get one.


----------



## Blueshoes (Jan 24, 2013)

if you can afford it, get an avet. straight up


----------



## Paul-nm (May 30, 2014)

duck6611 said:


> Doing a lot of research I ordered a sealine x40 yesterday excited to try it but looking into getting also an Avet MXL 5.8 or 6.4 for wading out and casting out as far as I am in the surf. Is this a good choice and what is the difference in colors or is that preference


 If you are specifically looking for something to cast the surf, you won't need anything beyond the Avet SX Raptor. I settled on mine after trying the JX & MX. The Raptor drag is more than I need and the light weight of the SX makes casting all day a non issue. I use mine for both surf casting plugs and soaking bait. No complaints here, though the largest I've hauled in with it was 42 ilbs. The two speed gear box is handy!

As far as color. I got mine in blue, just because I thought it looked cool... ;-)


----------



## Bookie (Jun 21, 2012)

IMHO raptor's are completely unnecessary in the surf. Avet reels are awesome, I own three, but you don't need 30 lbs of drag unless you are fishing 100 lb. braid. Don't believe me?, put scale on your line and pull a legitimate 30 lbs of drag. MC versions are great if you are not used to thumbing spools. The avet lx mc or not will land 99% or more of the fish you will hook, spend your $ on an avet, just not a raptor!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I only have one Avet, it's the SX and cast like a dream and will handle 99% of the fish I catch on casted bait. I'm looking to pickup another one but haven't made up my mind which one yet the MX or LX to put on my 10' Surf rod. Right now I got a Daiwa Sealine SHA 50.


----------

